# Our quick decision wedding.



## RachelLynda

Hi!
I'm Rachel and my fiance is Harry. We've been together a little over two years and engaged for coming up to a year. 
We'd planned a May 2015 wedding and that's basically where planning stopped, I did a little bit of planning but nothing big (In other words I looked at a lot of dresses and rings!)
In July 2013 we had a unexpected but happy BFP - unforunatly that ended in September of 2013. Our little angel would have been born in March 2014.
Harry had all his holiday booked for March so he would be at home for the birth and a few weeks after. We didn't know what to do about his holiday, we knew it would be a tough time for us both and we didn't want the 2 weeks he had booked off to be spent in a great depression so we came up with the idea of getting married to, not forget about our angels due date but to I guess put a happier meaning to March 2014. 
So now it's planning overload time! 
We have around 6-7 months to plan our day - lucky I'm a list-o-holic! 
I'll more than likely be writing all wedding related things here so stalk away!


----------



## missk1989

Sorry about your angel baby but congrats about the wedding. I think that's a great idea. I am also obsessed with lists, hope you have fun organising. X


----------



## RachelLynda

Thank you and thank you again! I write a list for everything, even lists for lists haha. Hoping to not get too stressed! Haha x


----------



## readytoplan

Good luck! Im the same with lists. We have just started thinking about planning ours (its over two years away!) and Ive already wrote a few! x


----------



## RachelLynda

Thank you! I started writing a list the day after he proposed :pmsl: 
There's so much to think about so lucky we write lists! I told Harry that I needed at least a year to plan everything - I'm crazy for trying to get it done in 6 months haha! X


----------



## readytoplan

Im an organisation freak I couldn't do it!
We've been engaged almost two years now, and together for almost seven! We need to get a move on but probably couldnt afford to do it before 2015 booo! x Ill be keeping an eye on how you get on :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Emailed a few places today to get prices etc YAY! Also found a dress I like :D 
On another note.. Found a 2 bed flat whixh is in our budget! Got a viewing tomorrow which means a room for the nursery when I get pregnant! :D hopefully the fees aren't too much and we like it :) 
Xx


----------



## Mummy May

Congrats! I think that's a wonderful idea :) I'm the same with lists too. But it canbe done! I planned my mums wedding in 6 weeks no problem :D xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Thank you :) 6 weeks?! Wow! I couldn't do it in 6 weeks haha xx


----------



## Mummy May

I gave myself just over. Year lol! And tbh most of it was done in the first month xx


----------



## RachelLynda

I would end up with no hair by the time it was my wedding as I'd be that stressed haha xx


----------



## Mummy May

The best thing I can say is to try to keep your plans to yourself as much as poss, that way nobody can interfere, also, don't worry about pissing people off because you will always upset someone anyways :flower: xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Yeah, I don't care about upsetting anyone as someone is, just need to find a cheap place for our ceremony -.- x


----------



## RachelLynda

I hate how whenever we walk into a jewelers they give me the 'Sorry but you're getting married and you're how old' SSHHH! :growlmad: We can get married when we want! It's a certain shop that's the worst, which I won't mention, but others I've been in have been lovely :)
My fiance brought me a silly shaped engagement ring so it's so hard to find a ring that matches :( It's a lovely ring but a bloody pain :haha: 
Sorry about the rant!
On a good note - I THINK I've found my ring, a bit like my mums, and I LOVE ring shopping :happydance: xx


----------



## Mummy May

Why, how old are you? We picked our rings in about 10 mins lol xx


----------



## RachelLynda

We're both 19. Exactly like a couple at 30, have our own place, jobs, been together a long time and live together over a year etc. But the moment I mention I'm 19/20 they start looking down their nose at us :/ And I've changed my mind so much so I'll probably change it again in a few weeks haha! x


----------



## Mummy May

You don't have to tell them how old you are! There are a few young brides on here. Admittedly I think I'm a young bride at 24 but who cares what others think, you have money, they should just take it and keep their mouths shut :haha: xx


----------



## RachelLynda

They do the whole thing of 'How long have you been together then' 'Your must have got together so young then! How old were you?' doesn't help that my OH could get away with early 20s and if I don't wear makeup I look about 14 :haha: Same happened when my OH got my engagment ring (that was another I changed my mind so many times he made me go with him :dohh: ) and they acted as if we were children until OH got out his card and then there were like 'Is there anything else we can do for you?' and asking us questions about the wedding haha x


----------



## LittleLady04

Doesn't matter how old you are hun, you know when the time is right and you know it's with the right man :hugs: People should be less opinionated and just do their job! 
xxx


----------



## Bernie

Cong


----------



## Bernie

Congratulations on your wedding so exciting. Sorry was trying to post but my daughter just hit her head on my phone and jogged my phone:-\ I shall be stalking this thread as me and my OH have our wedding set for 12th july next year so we only have just over 9 months. Ive brought my dress a few days ago and we have booked the church and emailed the people with the wedding marquee and booked the photographer. I went to a few wedding fayres on sunday which i do recommend if you havent already been to one. If you book anything at a wedding fayre you get discounts.


----------



## RachelLynda

Bernie said:


> Congratulations on your wedding so exciting. Sorry was trying to post but my daughter just hit her head on my phone and jogged my phone:-\ I shall be stalking this thread as me and my OH have our wedding set for 12th july next year so we only have just over 9 months. Ive brought my dress a few days ago and we have booked the church and emailed the people with the wedding marquee and booked the photographer. I went to a few wedding fayres on sunday which i do recommend if you havent already been to one. If you book anything at a wedding fayre you get discounts.

Sorry I haven't replied as my internet went :( Thank you! Aww bless her :') 9 months is a comfortable amount of time :) Are you on a tight budget or not? Luckily my OHs Dads cousin is a photographer so don't need to pay for one :happydance: I've been to one at the venue I want to have our wedding out but want to go again :D Yeah I've thought that but there's none in my area for a while and when there is it'll be waaay too close to the date :( x


----------



## RachelLynda

So today I realised.. It's October, therefore 5 months to plan A WHOLE WEDDING! The only think I actually have for our wedding is my jewelry.. So yeah PANIC STATION!
Going to ring the venue on Friday as that's the only day the wedding coordinator is in :dohh: She needs to understand how much I'm panicking to get it sorted! :haha: 
And within the last few hours I've realised.. My hair.. What am I going to do to my hair? Cut it short(it's currently shorter on one side as I'm growing it out), put it up at the wedding? Dye it before the wedding? Leave it as it is? So many questions in so little time! D:
Ok.. Time to try calm down.. Well try..


----------



## xJessie91x

Hello :) So sorry to hear about your loss but congratulations, what a lovely idea to make the month special! Me and my fiancé are getting married in March too and we had 6 months to plan too! So far we have booked our venue and have our rings and my dress that's all so far! How are you finding the planning? :) XX


----------



## RachelLynda

xJessie91x said:


> Hello :) So sorry to hear about your loss but congratulations, what a lovely idea to make the month special! Me and my fiancé are getting married in March too and we had 6 months to plan too! So far we have booked our venue and have our rings and my dress that's all so far! How are you finding the planning? :) XX

Thank you :flower: When in March? :) Stressful haha, you? xx


----------



## xJessie91x

March 1st, what about you, have you chosen the date yet? Im suddenly feeling very stressed and like we are getting nowhere! Its exciting but I don't feel I can be excited yet as there is still so much to do!! What do you have next on your 'list'? Im hoping to sort ordering the invites today! xx


----------



## RachelLynda

We had to change our date as certain important people couldn't come then we had to change again as my parents couldn't come so I'm ready to pull my hair out :( And my fiance used the words you don't say to a bride to be planning a wedding 'Don't worry it'll be fine' :dohh: I get excited then as soon as I get excited I remember all the things left to do and panic again haha. After we've sorted the date out it's booking the venue and then I can get the invitations done then HOPEFULLY everything will start falling into place fxd! How come you're doing it on short notice? Don't worry if you don't want to say! x


----------



## xJessie91x

We had planned to get married next October, then we found out my grandad was ill so we thought we'd bring it forwards, but sadly he deteriorated extremely quickly and we lost him a couple of weeks ago, so that's a massive shame :( but it actually turns out its cheaper to get married then and we had already booked the venue.. xx


----------



## RachelLynda

xJessie91x said:


> We had planned to get married next October, then we found out my grandad was ill so we thought we'd bring it forwards, but sadly he deteriorated extremely quickly and we lost him a couple of weeks ago, so that's a massive shame :( but it actually turns out its cheaper to get married then and we had already booked the venue.. xx

So sorry for your loss :( That's also a reason I wanted to speed it up, my granddad's starting to forget things so I'm worried it's not just plain forgetfulness :/ Glad you found some sort of positive to such a bad time xx


----------



## RachelLynda

So tomorrow we got SO much done!
We visited where we're having the ceremony and have provisionally booked the 22nd of March! Eeeeek! :happydance:
Then we did some price looking shopping and found my OHs suit and brought his tie as it was on final reductions and was the exact colour we wanted it!
As for my dress I haven't been shopping as of yet (not the the internet) so don't really know what dress I want but I've 10 dresses I've found online that I like :thumbup:
Then last night we went to where we're having the reception and provisionally booked that too, we're going to go see it when it's all set up for a wedding before we say yes
:cloud9:
Now for the bad news - The only date we can get married may mean that OH goes back to work two days later and my parents still need to find out if they can actually come so if they can't come it's all needing to be scraped and started again :nope: 
So fingers crossed that everything works out! 
xxxx


----------



## RachelLynda

Ugh so as I said before we went to see where we wanted the reception - it's at my OHs friends pub as it gives us so much more freedom and we can basically do what we want :) then OHs Mum says 'are you busy around Dec as its my MILs 70th and it'll be good to have it here' WHAT?!


----------



## RachelLynda

Sorry I haven't left a message in a while. Apparently my wedding is completely different to a 'normal' wedding where I'm expecting to ring everyone to tell them rather than send invites like I wanted to do :/
On the wedding front - Booking the ceremony at the end of the month for the 22nd of March. WE FINALLY HAVE A DATE :happydance:
And then we need to speak to the reception venue and tell them it's the 22nd of March we want and discuss the evening.
Hopefully within the next month (November) a lot more will happen so I can update you all more, even through everyone seems to have disappeared :haha: xx


----------



## xJessie91x

Im still watching :D
Glad you have a date wahoo :happydance:


----------



## RachelLynda

YAY!
Yours is quite soon as well! How much have you got done so far? xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Gave our notice of marriage yesterday! Yay! 22nd of March is now set in stone. Eeeeekkk!


----------



## xJessie91x

How exciting!! I have done quite a lot. Need to sort flowers, 2bridemaid dresses, entertainment, centre pieces .. they are on the top of my list! oh and give my maid of honour a nudge with the hen do! Whats next for you? :) x


----------



## celine

Hi rachel hows the planning going?


----------



## RachelLynda

Jessie - Next is talking to the venue/ finding a dress and invites that I haven't sent as my mum is being a complete and utter pain wirt addresses :( 
Celine - :waves: it's here and there,seemd to stop completely then loads gets done then it stops again haha, hope babys growing nicely in there! X


----------



## xJessie91x

I was really lucky with my dress, I didn't want a massive 'princess' dress, they are so heavy and I cant be dealing with feeling stuck! The first dress I tried was everything I didn't want .. and was the only one I liked on! I got it for £500 down from £1100 I was very happy! Plus they had a half price offer if your brought your bridal dress there so I got my maid of honours dress for £100 instead of £200 .. I decided I like that bridal store :haha: 
Hope you get your invites sorted :( I had hassle with mine they were all printed wrong and then I might have forgotten to order menus or put in a note about rooms (oops lucky I remembered before I sent them!) so now waiting on them to get back to me! Its all so blooming stressful lol! X


----------



## RachelLynda

I don't know what dress I want :( I love so many different styles but that's on models not me :haha: that's a great deal! I found a dress online which I love but it's from China so I'm a bit worried :( 
I'm handmaking mind as I love doing that sort of thing but my mum won't give me the addresses till November when I see her :/ 
Is your LO involved in the wedding? Xx
Sorry for aby typos my phones slow today :(


----------



## xJessie91x

My flower girls dress is from china, Ebay .. got it for £14 and its beautiful. My LO will be walking down the aisle with my flowergirl .. if he's walking by then (No pressure George! :haha: ). If not he will be up front with his daddy :) I have hopefully sorted out the bits I forgot to put in my invites now! Hmmm think I will entertainment search next! Are you having any entertainment x


----------



## RachelLynda

Ah okay! The sizes are an issue as my Gran or myself can always change it I'm worrying about the quality but think I might risk it as the dress it's sooo much cheaper than what I'd get in a shop.
Aww bless that sounds so cute :')
My OH brother is going to do it for us as he's good with music :) x


----------



## xJessie91x

Ah that's good, as entertainment is sooo expensive!! I cant remember if I asked, are you having flowergirls/bridesmaids etc? xx


----------



## RachelLynda

I've never had to look for it, how expensive is it? 
I'm having a bridesmaid, I think, I haven't made my mind up yet, the 2 girls that were going to be my bridesmaids haven't really proved that's it's worth it :/ 
How many flower girls/bridesmaids are you having? x


----------



## xJessie91x

Bands usually charge per person and have an average of 4 people and they charge £200 each, I think that's crazy! I last paid out for a DJ at my 18th (a few years ago!) and paid £600! 
I'm having one flower girl(my niece - 3), 2 bridesmaids (my cousins - 10) and my maid of honour (my best friend - 23)!! I have about a million cousins lol I found it quite difficult to not offend someone! I don't care now though I will do what I want .. its like my gran offered to make the bridesmaid dresses .. I'm slightly worried about it but she's only making the 10 year olds dresses, I brought Lillie-Mae's (eBay) and have brought the maid of honours! Jeez the joys .. I thought it would be all beautiful not at all stressful lol!! x


----------



## RachelLynda

xJessie91x said:


> Bands usually charge per person and have an average of 4 people and they charge £200 each, I think that's crazy! I last paid out for a DJ at my 18th (a few years ago!) and paid £600!
> I'm having one flower girl(my niece - 3), 2 bridesmaids (my cousins - 10) and my maid of honour (my best friend - 23)!! I have about a million cousins lol I found it quite difficult to not offend someone! I don't care now though I will do what I want .. its like my gran offered to make the bridesmaid dresses .. I'm slightly worried about it but she's only making the 10 year olds dresses, I brought Lillie-Mae's (eBay) and have brought the maid of honours! Jeez the joys .. I thought it would be all beautiful not at all stressful lol!! x

That's crazy just for music! I've asked my OH's best girl friend to be my bridesmaid as she's been more supportive with everything (relationship, when I became pregnant, when I mc'd, now we're TTC, our relationship as a whole) I told my friend I was pregnant her first comment was 'Really? What are you going to do about it' and then asked me throughout the time 'How are you going to afford this?' 'You still haven't got a job?' My OH works enough to support us and more on his job and I chose to be a housewife and then a stay at home mum after considering everything. I didn't need that from my friend when I was newly pregnant and my OH best friend was so excited for us and was really there for us. I was worried that she'd get offended that I chose someone I've know for just over a year to her I've known for 4 years but then I thought forget it, it's my wedding someones going to end up offended regardless of what I do I'll do what I want :) 
When I started organising my wedding I thought 'Oh this will be easy I know where I want to get married etc' then when it gets really into it I don't think I've been so stressed in my life :haha: x


----------



## xJessie91x

Oh good I'm so glad it isn't just me getting stressed lol! Are you sorting out your hen do? Or having one? Our best man sorted Cameron's stag do out so quickly its all planned, Cam is so excited lol! My maid of honour is meant to be planning mine and has done nothing :( So I'm a bit gutted to be honest but cant really be bothered now! It would have to be 7th Feb as the stag is the 14th (Typical! Valentines!) so feel like there's no time to plan anything extravagant .. never mind I'm in it for the wedding not the pre-party! xx


----------

